# Never shown this find before...very interesting!



## godogs57 (Mar 5, 2012)

I now live in SW GA and have so for 19 years. I lived in the mountains for half a lifetime before moving down here. Before I left, some buddies found this in the hills right behind my house. A huge, old oak had fallen over a good while prior to this find, and, with the rains, etc washing away the remaining sediment, this was exposed. Most of the rootball (what was left) had once covered this rock as best as we could determine.Chalk was rubbed on the stone to enhance the contrast and a photo was taken of the flat stone. 

Pretty cool in my estimation, and now that I have a scanner, I wanted to share. If you look carefully you will see a snake in the upper center, a turtle to the right of the snake and a profile of a head below the snake. The head is positioned as if it is looking up, with the chin and eyebrows (nose?) most prominent. The ol boy has two feathers on the backside of his head as well. There were some other "doodles" to the left of the head...couldn't really tell what they were. The red mark on the photo is where I circled the head with a red ink pen on the photo a long time ago and it has faded. 

Neat huh? I am strictly an amateur compared to you experts on here and this is my first time posting in this forum. Figured you'd want to see. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow!

That's cool!


----------



## woco hunter (Mar 5, 2012)

I would love to find something like that. Very cool.


----------



## Barwick (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow, That is a great find! Burial ground maybe?

What is that other big piece of tan colored stone to the right. Looks like blade or arrowhead material?


----------



## rydert (Mar 7, 2012)

awesome


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 7, 2012)

That is spectacular.  You should try and get a "rubbing" of that.  Lay paper over the top and rub the paper with a special "crayon."  You can go to a good art store and they can help you with the supplies.  I would get a rubbing and frame that for sure!


----------



## godogs57 (Mar 7, 2012)

Good idea Dawg2, but I never go up there anymore, sad to say. I don't even know if it is there anymore. I'd like to think so...that was a big ol dern rock in the middle of nowhere...no way you could tote it out, etc. I don't even think a skidder could have pushed it "down the hill"...it was that big. 

My friend has a rock about as big as a garbage lid that has turkey tracks carved in it...I'll need to get a pic of it for you guys.

Take it easy...

I had to downsize the photo so it would post here. I hated that the resolution was sacrificed for you guys. The snake was intended to be a rattlesnake I believe...it had rattles on the tail!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 7, 2012)

That is really something...


----------



## Top of Georgia (Mar 12, 2012)

Alot of stuff involving turtles in nga mountians nice find


----------



## rigderunner (Mar 18, 2012)

thats awsome were about was this


----------



## godogs57 (Mar 19, 2012)

Not too far  from where you call home!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 19, 2012)

Very cool find!


----------



## Jasper (Mar 19, 2012)

That is spectacular!


----------

